# Total miles on your Diesel BMW?



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my favorite threads on the MINI site is the "Total miles your MINI has right now". The reason I like it is most of the posts are positive and given the CR rankings and posts about problems early on, I would never have believed those cars are as durable as they are. The thread started in 2002 and there are still original owners who are over 300k miles, one is past half a million miles. Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/r50-r53-hatch-talk-2002-2006/2202-total-miles-your-mini-has-right-now-39.html

Anyway, with all the posts about expensive problems on our diesels, I thought some of us may be doing just fine and piling on the miles with no issues but not telling others about it.

Since we have to start somewhere, I'll post mine:
2012 X5d - bought with 10,900 miles and now has 17,500 - no issues.

I'm willing to bet there is someone out there with a 335d or an X5d who's into six figures and happy.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

2010 335d
Bought @ 6 months ago w/ 69k miles
Now 75k

Service history showed EGR recall and DEF tank replaced under warranty by PO.

Since I've had it, (other than batt, tires, etc…) the only problem I've had was an SES light accompanied by a ROUGH running engine. I was on a road trip, so I just ignored it. Got better after refueling and went away completely after @ 2 more fresh tanks of diesel. 

I can't decide whether to sell it when the 100k warranty is up, or keep driving it until something expensive happens and then ripping out EGR, DPF, and DEF. 
I think without those systems, the car might prove to be remarkably reliable.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

2011 335d
Bought 5 May 2012 new
27,800 miles
No issues other than squealing AC belt that was replaced IAW the SIB.
All emissions recalls were done circa 11k miles.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

2010, 4 years almost exactly, 73K
One early adaptation problem with an injector.
Recall for EGR/SCR/DDE
Problem with SCR again at ~60k, fixed under CA warranty - metering valve and mixer.
New rear brakes under maintenance at 48K
Oil changed at 2500 miles, 10K intervals since

Installed the EU Alpine OEM upgrade for the ****ty base stereo.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

2011, production date November 2010. Bought mine Sep 17, 2011 with 6200 miles. Dealer was selling service loaner. Now it has 28,600 miles. Same drill as several above with EGR and SCR along with some reprogramming. One set of new tires. Car gets great mileage for me. Running on flat lands and about 65-68 mph, i can get about 41 mpg (according to cluster). I really like the Michelin Pilot Super Sports. I have the E60 spare wheel (17x4") with Maxxis 145/70R17 tire. Near perfect match, diameter wise to the sport package size 18" rubber. I also carry the X5 scissor jack which is much safer than the aberation that BMW used that is a wierd wedge thing with a foot. Throw this thing off nearest bridge into a deep river if you have one. 

Extra info/ignore if don't care about bike racks. I added a U-haul receiver hitch specifically made for our 335D. It took a couple hrs to install. No plans to pull anything as its for bike rack. I'm not fond of the roof racks for reasons a) forgetting and driving under something low b) inevitable damage to roof from gouge from bike pedal or fork c) wind noise d) reduced fuel mileage. I did see a small drop in mileage coming back from Galveston on freeway with bike rack and road bike loaded. I got ~35 mpg going 65 mph and i'm pretty sure no regen was happening.


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

2011 M Sport, Production Date 07/2011. Just bought it 2 weeks ago with 49,500 and now has 50,700. One owner, he bought it new with 19 miles on it. A/C Belt replaced, rear brake pads, and some reprogramming done prior to me buying it. I bought the extended warranty 6yr/100k as soon as took ownership due to the known issues. Avg. 36.2 mpg on my last fill up, trip computer said 35.1. I will be using it for commuting ~120 miles round trip each day, so the miles are going to rack up pretty quickly. 

I came from a 2003 Lexus IS300 that had 178k miles on it. I bought it with 33k miles and only major service I had to do with it was the routine timing belt replacement. Could not have asked for more out of it. Transmission still shifted very smooth and I was still averaging 23-24 mpg hwy which was the EPA mpg when the car was new.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

2011 335d with all the options. Over 60K now, no issues other than recalls, once had to deal with limp mode on the highway, but the egr recall took care of it. I don't like 40K between fuel filters on a D so will do them every 30K.

My take is this is not a car you want for city driving - needs to be taken on the highway and opened up to keep the carbon down. I have a 40 mile (one way) highway commute, with one mile of uphill each way that I try to take at full throttle each way. LOVE this car's acceleration uphill!

I drive her only half time as I also have a 2012 F-150 Ecoboost (twin turbo V6) so now I am only going 10 to 15K miles a year on the 335. Keeping my fingers crossed as I have 5 more years of tuition before my next European delivery......


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

2011 msport. 56,000 miles. 5\11 build. June 2011 euro delivery. Egr recplacement before recall was official. No other issues

Put it up for sale local at 50k miles for $32k when my commute went from 140 miles a day to 30 miles. No offers over 25k so kept it. Hoping good luck continues even with shorter commute and only 20 miles of highway driving each day.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

56000 miles bought new 11/2009.
Aside from recalls I had Urea tank/sensor replaced.

I've been using an cetane booster/detergent/lubricity additive since mile 2.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Bought it "new" with 6,300 miles last October, currently at 27,500 miles. No issues whatsoever other than that I am ruined for ordinary cars. I have a fiev mile commute and have been riding my BMW G650-GS in to work to save wear and tear on the 335d.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

2010 335D Sport/Premium, 63k miles, exactly four (4) years old. 29.4MPG.

Numerous minor issues related to the DEF, EGR, DPF, but nothing that left me stranded. Squeaky A/C belt.

Bought the extended warranty and maintenence to 6 Yrs/100k miles, glad I did.

Still love the car, gives me a smile everyday. Not sure what will happen with it after 100k yet, two more years to go.

So far a great commuter car.:thumbup:


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like to see a thread on very low mileage X5d's and how the diesel fairs. Just in town driving. 
Gonna be doing good if have 2,000 miles in a year. Have about decided its going to have to be replaced
at warranty end.

Now see should have gotten the gas 6 or V8 again. Guess try something once.

Of all my BMW, most mileage had on one was 12,000. Small town living


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

2011 335D, PREMIUM, SPORT
73k+ miles
bought used off lease with 37K miles in June 2012.

Mods:
Quaife TBD
Evolve Tune @ 51K
M3 front control arms and bushings (1.15 degrees negative camber)
Michelin PSS

Problems:
Steering rack replaced at 57K miles
Threw SES light a couple of thousand miles ago which I accidentally reset with my CAN tool (before reading the code). SES light hasn't returned. 
Left front LED turn signal failed under warranty
Daytime running light bulb burned out (I only mention this because it is a PITA to change them).

Averaging 33.13 mpg since I bought it.

I love this car.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

60k, today
Rear wheel bearing replacement
AC belt replacement
EGR/SCR reprogram
Bad load of fuel = fuel system rebuild
Normal brake, fuel filter, oil change maintenance
Paid out-of-pocket for trans fluid replacement
Replaced battery last week (paid BMW for this....$425, same battery at AZ was $180 but don't have the tool to "register battery" and didn't want to mess with venting system)

Bought as dealer demo with 8k miles.

Huge fan of the car - so is everyone who rides in it! Learned the hard way to be super-picky about where to buy fuel.

80mi roundtrip daily commute, all highway. 

Bought the extended powertrain warranty and maintenance (daniel, pacific). Been in the process of searching for a good indy - I'm not planning to pay BMW for routine 3-series work. I am thrilled that BMW (and others) are rolling out more diesels. I think that will make long-term indy care on the powertrain a lot easier. 

I'm hoping to keep it as long as possible......can't really imagine a better daily car!! To be honest, I'm a little disappointed in the reliability (coming from Acura/Toyota) but the flip side is that after getting the bugs worked out, I haven't had any issues past 2 years/30k miles and everything seems solid right now (knock on wood)

Echo the other guys who are fans of the Michelin PSSs.......great tire on this car! Mine is a non-staggered set-up.

Long story short.....huge fan of the D.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

zach0726 said:


> Learned the hard way to be super-picky about where to buy fuel.


For the first 10k miles or so I just found the cheapest place to fill up. But have been using additives from the beginning. After 10k to the present 27k I find the best diesel I can buy.



zach0726 said:


> Mine is a non-staggered set-up.


Mine too; makes life a lot simpler.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> For the first 10k miles or so I just found the cheapest place to fill up. But have been using additives from the beginning. After 10k to the present 27k I find the best diesel I can buy.
> 
> Mine too; makes life a lot simpler.


What is the "best" you can buy? I have a chevron station close to me but it avg $0.50 high/gal than the shell station a mike away so I fill up there.

I just bought my car a couple months ago, CPO (2011 w/ sport and prem) with 29k, now 31k. Loving it so far, getting about 28 mpg in mostly city (Los Angeles) driving.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

EMPTYKIM said:


> What is the "best" you can buy? I have a chevron station close to me but it avg $0.50 high/gal than the shell station a mike away so I fill up there.
> 
> I just bought my car a couple months ago, CPO (2011 w/ sport and prem) with 29k, now 31k. Loving it so far, getting about 28 mpg in mostly city (Los Angeles) driving.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


In my area, I stick with Shell, which is conveniently only about 2 minutes away. It is more expensive. Out west I looked for Chevron or 76, but it was hard to find; I wasn't as far west as CA though. Another thing to consider is how much diesel business the site does. It might be good, but has been sitting in the tank for months. Hard to assess this I guess.

A while back, someone posted the following list of the companies and the supposed cetane level.
BP (Amoco branded), 51;
Chevron, 49; or 51 with Techron D labels in select markets
ConocoPhillips through the 76 stations (California) 47-53
PetroCanada, 47-51
BP (Powerblend 47, otherwise 40-42)
Shell, 46;
Sinclair, 46;
Sunoco Gold, 45 (often +1-5) Sunoco regular is usually 40.
Exxon/Mobile, 43-46
Holiday Stations, 40-43
HESS, 40-42, can be up to 45.
Husky, 40 + diesel Max additives raise another 1-3 from there (41-45 max)
Love's: 40
Pilot: 40
Valero: 40
Sheetz: 40
Flying J, 40


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> In my area, I stick with Shell, which is conveniently only about 2 minutes away. It is more expensive. Out west I looked for Chevron or 76, but it was hard to find; I wasn't as far west as CA though. Another thing to consider is how much diesel business the site does. It might be good, but has been sitting in the tank for months. Hard to assess this I guess.
> 
> A while back, someone posted the following list of the companies and the supposed cetane level.
> BP (Amoco branded), 51;
> ...


Nice. I remember I saw that on the board a while ago. There was also mention that all California diesel had a min cetane level. I figured as long as I stuck to a name brand gas station I should be good.

The shell station I go to is packed ALL the time. I figure their fuel is fresh.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

EMPTYKIM said:


> What is the "best" you can buy? I have a chevron station close to me but it avg $0.50 high/gal than the shell station a mike away so I fill up there.





Happy335dOwner said:


> ...A while back, someone posted the following list of the companies and the supposed cetane level...


Just to remind everyone, states that follow California emissions (13 states) have a minimum cetane standard of 48 (53 for biodiesel). There are some other requirements, too.

I buy at a Chevron because it's usually the least expensive major brand, but also at Safeway (they're usually cheaper), and also Cenex and others. Shell is too expensive here in Seattle/WA.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

one of late 2009 models 51000 miles. changed 1 set of tires. I will probably need new winters next season. Bought gold warranty from Dan pacific BMW. 
Touch wood nothing major yet: sunroof malfunction and rear brake light issue all fixed under warranty. I have to get vehicle check and oll change in few hundred miles. Hopefully nothing major comes up.


----------



## secrisol (Mar 20, 2013)

2011 335d Sport/Premium
110k Miles
Non-Run Flat Tires
Avg Consumption: 32 to 33mpg

Repairs: A/C Belt

IMO... the perfect car.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

secrisol said:


> 2011 335d Sport/Premium
> 110k Miles
> Non-Run Flat Tires
> Avg Consumption: 32 to 33mpg
> ...


Congrats! You're the first to post with six figure mileage. I wonder how many more there are.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

2011 X5 35d turned in a month ago with around 44,000 miles. Zero problems besides a tail light that mysteriously fixed itself.

2014 535dx 1400 miles.

Don't keep em long enough to get the really good figures anymore. Met a guy at the dealership looking at a 328d wagon who had 300,000 miles on his Jetta TDI.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

2012 BMW X5 35D. Currently at 15.4k miles. Got it new October 20, 2012. With in the first month of ownership, I had an check engine light. It was traced to a bent connector between DEF tank and mixer. The SA comments was he did not how it could be bent except in the factory. The connector was a steel tube!

It has been fine so far. I only had to repair out of pocket due to a popped black plastic part of the rear bumper. I can't be sure if it was my fault or factory. So in any case, I paid for it myself. It has taught me how weak the BMW bumper is!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

secrisol said:


> 2011 335d Sport/Premium
> 110k Miles
> Non-Run Flat Tires
> Avg Consumption: 32 to 33mpg
> ...


That is a lot of driving for a 2011!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I have 39K on a 2011 former service loaner picked up at 8K. Routine maintenance, recalls and A/C belt. Best car we've ever owned so far. Standard suspension and OEM runflats I will need new rear tires very soon. Guess can't complain about that.

On fuel my opinion it's not so much the brand, but to purchase where there is a lot of volume and turnover of fuel in the dealer tanks so that it's fresh. For example I never purchase from a station near by with a single diesel pump, that is usually blocked by parked cars, that I've never seen anyone buy diesel from.


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

2011 prem/sport 335d, 81,500 miles. It's my wife's daily commuting machine. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

2011 X5 35d
62k miles 
No issues so far

I take it to the mountains about once a month. This is where the car really shines.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

2011 Premium/Sport 335D, delivered 11/24/2010... ~40,000mi as of now. Loving this car!


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

2013 328d 236 total mileage. Ya, jut got it less than a week ago. So far nothing wrong, but not surprised by that! Traded in a 2009 VW Jette TDI for it.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

335d ZSP, Nav, Apps, July 2011 build (one of the last off the line). 18k issue-free miles so far. Had the EGR recall reprogram but thats it. I'm worried though because a bout a year ago my driving became almost entirely short (<10 miles) in-town drives.

I've changed to driving entirely in sport mode.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

2010 bought in June of 2010 with 11 miles on the odo.....now has 116,000. Has been fairly problem free and am deciding whether to ride it to the ground or pick up a new car.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

secrisol said:


> 2011 335d Sport/Premium
> 110k Miles
> Non-Run Flat Tires
> Avg Consumption: 32 to 33mpg
> ...


Beats me, I only have a little over 103k miles. No A/C belt repair yet, though maybe in the next 7k miles...


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

3ismagic#;7990923I'm worried though because a bout a year ago my driving became almost entirely short (<10 miles) in-town drives.
I've changed to driving entirely in sport mode.[/QUOTE said:


> Same issue here. My commute each side since 1.5 yrs has been 1.3 miles. I take longer route to make it 5 miles a day and run it in Sports mode all time. I stopped looking at mpg


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Same issue here. My commute each side since 1.5 yrs has been 1.3 miles. I take longer route to make it 5 miles a day and run it in Sports mode all time. I stopped looking at mpg


Do you warm the car up before putting it in DS?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Encouraging to see some high milers with relatively few issues. Kind of what I was hoping for in starting the thread. 

Where are the X5d peeps though?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Do you warm the car up before putting it in DS?


No warm up. Straight into DS. But I dont do crazy acceleration since its only 2 mile commute. In general my driving style has changed due to this. Whenever I hit highway I change to manual mode and shift at 3k rpm. I hope no carbon build up this way. But if it has to happen better happen right now when I am under warranty.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

bimmerdiesel said:


> No warm up. Straight into DS. But I dont do crazy acceleration since its only 2 mile commute. In general my driving style has changed due to this. Whenever I hit highway I change to manual mode and shift at 3k rpm. I hope no carbon build up this way. But if it has to happen better happen right now when I am under warranty.


By some perverse logic, it seems if you want to have CBU while under warranty you should just poke around in D.

From reading threads over the last 18 months of my ownership, I have gradually changed my driving habits so that I rarely take the car on short trips anymore, or if I cannot drive it reasonably hard for part of the way. One of the only benefits of being old and retired is that I can control my driving habits now since I don't really need it for daily commuting.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy335dOwner said:


> By some perverse logic, it seems if you want to have CBU while under warranty you should just poke around in D.
> 
> From reading threads over the last 18 months of my ownership, I have gradually changed my driving habits so that I rarely take the car on short trips anymore, or if I cannot drive it reasonably hard for part of the way. One of the only benefits of being old and retired is that I can control my driving habits now since I don't really need it for daily commuting.


In general short commutes are not very good for any combustion engine. I thought of getting cheap car but decided against it thinking cost of insurance and car itself will cover for my extended warranty.


----------



## Fragster (Sep 5, 2011)

Still in honeymoon period with our 2011 X5 diesel (CPO). Bought it with low 28,600 miles on it. Have put about 500 miles now and loving it. Pulled up a dealer vin record and apart from emission recalls, everything else has been rock solid. Love the deep purr of the diesel engine.


----------



## ssbourbon (Sep 1, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I just purchased a 2009 with 98000 on the clock. I traded my VW Jetta with 420,000 miles for this one....well didn't trade it in for it, but traded cars for it. Seems to run great, was well taken care of and the first road trip in rainy mountains came back with 34.5 mpg. I will soon be over the 6 figure mark. Always driving highway miles I think it will be a good car...that and I like to tinker, glad I can still change the oil on the topside


----------



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

2011 X5 D, 45000 miles, only issues were 2 EGR cooler replacements, no CEL, just noticed the smell and the soot on the part. Best road trip vehicle ever !


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Happy335dOwner said:


> By some perverse logic, it seems if you want to have CBU while under warranty you should just poke around in D.
> 
> From reading threads over the last 18 months of my ownership, I have gradually changed my driving habits so that I rarely take the car on short trips anymore, or if I cannot drive it reasonably hard for part of the way. One of the only benefits of being old and retired is that I can control my driving habits now since I don't really need it for daily commuting.


The sad part of this is now we have a bit of an added concern if we get stuck in unexpected traffic.  So I will do everything I can to avoid traffic jams now.  And if I do get stuck in a traffic jam or have to do a bit of stoplight to stoplight city driving, I try to take it for a blast on the freway ASAP. However, I still believe in warming the engine oil up before trying to break the sound barrier.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

quasimodem said:


> The sad part of this is now we have a bit of an added concern if we get stuck in unexpected traffic.  So I will do everything I can to avoid traffic jams now.  And if I do get stuck in a traffic jam or have to do a bit of stoplight to stoplight city driving, I try to take it for a blast on the freway ASAP. However, I still believe in warming the engine oil up before trying to break the sound barrier.


The x5d does not have a temperature gauge. So I have been looking at shift point to know when engine warms up. Does the 335d has the same problem?

Sent from my MB886 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

henrycyao said:


> The x5d does not have a temperature gauge. So I have been looking at shift point to know when engine warms up. Does the 335d has the same problem?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, BMW, in its infinite wisdom, decided to replace the oil temperature gauge of the 335i with an economy indicator inspite of making this same information available digitally. So instead of giving us the temperature guage and an option of displaying current ecomomy digitally, they gave us an economy guage, the option of also displaying the current economy digitally and no option to display engine temperature. I dont know what their thinking was here, but I suspect profit and cost had something to do with it.

Now I believe engine temp could be displayed with a OBD2 blue tooth transmitter and a cell phone with the right application.....


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I recall reading somewhere the temp gauge was eliminated because too many people brought their cars into to the shop when the temp gauge did something they did not expect, but well within normal operating range. You can image on our ds what happens to temps on regen.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

ChasR said:


> I recall reading somewhere the temp gauge was eliminated because too many people brought their cars into to the shop when the temp gauge did something they did not expect, but well within normal operating range. You can image on our ds what happens to temps on regen.


I see, and enabling us to correlate the higher temps with an indicator light indicating that the car is going through a regen cycle is totally out of the question.:dunno:


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh no, there's a light on the dash. Got to take it to the shop!  I think it's building to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

ChasR said:


> I recall reading somewhere the temp gauge was eliminated because too many people brought their cars into to the shop when the temp gauge did something they did not expect, but well within normal operating range.


The problem actually is that, with the coolant temperature varying quite a bit due to the newer ECU controls and the electrically-controlled thermostat, people were thinking the cars were over-heating on the highway (where higher temps are commanded for efficiency). The temp guage in the E46 basically had 3 positions: cold, warm, hot. Many of the over-heating problems weren't noticed by the driver in time due to in-attention to a gauge that didn't really tell anything. So it went away for E9x and other models after that.


----------



## d3z (Nov 13, 2013)

2014 328d
143 miles

Just took delivery yesterday, so I'm expecting a few more miles


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

d3z said:


> 2014 328d
> 143 miles
> 
> Just took delivery yesterday, so I'm expecting a few more miles


Please return it immediately and tell them to install an engine temperature gauge and a regen indicator light.


----------



## d3z (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually, I was pleasantly surprised to discover that it does have an engine temperature gauge on the dash, right where I was expecting it to be. I don't think it has regenned yet, but I don't see anything suggesting an indicator for that, though.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

d3z said:


> Actually, I was pleasantly surprised to discover that it does have an engine temperature gauge on the dash, right where I was expecting it to be.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  If you come out one day to your car and you find your instrument cluster missing, don't look at me. :tsk:


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

*130k*

130,000 on 2009. Had all of the emissions systems problems but otherwise no issues. 32-33 avg mpg


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

60K on my 2011 335d. Had recalls performed, two electrical gremlins, and four injectors replaced most recently.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

mg601 said:


> 130,000 on 2009. Had all of the emissions systems problems but otherwise no issues. 32-33 avg mpg


This is encouraging. I have 71k on my 2010 and had all the emissions things done around 40k. I'd like to think I could go beyond 100k without dumping the car so I'll be interested to see what happens as people approach and pass 100k miles.


----------



## Fleetman (Jul 31, 2010)

Ours is a 2011, 66k miles and an average of 26MPG. Our round trip commute is 150 miles and the X sure makes a long trip comfortable. No issues other than the EGR cooler replaced although the tailgate just started rattling so an adjustment is in order.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just turned over 60k miles on our 2010. 
Brilliant car when it works.
SES comes on like clockwork every couple of months, last 4 times it has been
SES code "P02D2 Cylinder 4 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"

Only was able to drive it two weeks since the last one. 
BMW /dealer have tried many things, can't make the car reliable.
The 335d would make a great long distance touring car, but ours can't get too far w/o SES illumination.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

140,000km (85,000mi) on my '09. Only issue was a defective DEF injector, replaced around 40,000km. Probably amount 31-32 mpg avg with a 1/3 city-2/3 hwy split.

Regards
D.


----------



## LittleJimmy (Oct 12, 2013)

2003 730d sport (190kw) 181,000 miles (290000 km)

Swirl flaps removed, transmission flushed, alternator replaced, bonnet cables...
Maybe other stuff I don't know about but I was told no major work.

Great car! It would be hard to go back to a Saab or Citroen after being totally spoiled in the 7.


----------

